# Test C or Test E ?



## lifthvy (Feb 18, 2011)

Anybody have any preferences over Test C and Test E??  wondering if you've experienced any major differences between the 2.


----------



## cutright (Feb 18, 2011)

No they are almost identical...flip a coin...you will win either way...good luck bro


----------



## BigBird (Feb 18, 2011)

Not really any _noticeable_ difference. Six to one; half dozen to the other. Results from either should be nearly identical. Flip a coin. You won't notice any difference. Maybe Cyp has a 1-2 day longer half life but that's negligible when it's around 10-12 days for E and 11-13 for Cyp. If you're pinning either one at similar weekly doses, the half life difference won't matter.  Cyp has a carbon atom at 8th position versus Enanthate's carbon atom at 7th position.   
I think this is right.


----------



## klc9100 (Feb 18, 2011)

i've heard that for some reason E doesn't cause quiet as much water retention. it's just hear-say though. can't swear to it.


----------



## james-27 (Feb 18, 2011)

It is said that test c gives you better gains and kicks in faster. This has never been proven tho. Test is test, I like test e but thats just me. Test e also has more free testosterone in it vs test c.


----------



## shortstop (Feb 18, 2011)

cyp- slightly longer ester. but it doesnt make a difference. theyre the same


----------



## klc9100 (Feb 18, 2011)

i can't really compare, because all the C i've ever done was pharm grade (hrt doc). all the E i've ever done was ugl / mail order (ya never really know what ya got).


----------



## TGB1987 (Feb 18, 2011)

The enanthate ester has 7 carbons and the Cypionate ester has 8 carbons.  Test enanthate contains approximately 72mg of free test per 100mg.  Test cyp contains approximately 70mg free test per 100mg.  It is a pretty insignificant difference.  In america, pharmacies usually use cyp.  In europe the pharm's use enanthate.  Personally I like cyp but I don't think there is a difference really


----------



## ROID (Feb 18, 2011)

Go for whichever one you can get the best deal on unless it means sacrificing quality.

Galenicka has good Test E and they are cheap. Just make sure they are not fakes.


----------



## TwisT (Feb 18, 2011)

I spilled my beer on my laptop while reading your thread..... and for that I hate you.

-T


----------



## ROID (Feb 18, 2011)

TwisT said:


> I spilled my beer on my laptop while reading your thread..... and for that I hate you.
> 
> -T



what kind of beer are you drinking ?

If its michelob ultra then you deserved it


----------



## TwisT (Feb 18, 2011)

Bass..... (this comment wasnt very moderator-like of me  )

-T


----------



## ROID (Feb 18, 2011)

Few cold brews a week never hurt nodbody


----------



## Repo (Feb 18, 2011)

The differences are very minor.

Some will say cyp has a little more kick but also holds a little more water however I think most people won't notice a difference.

The two are interchangeable - both are long acting oil base - enanthate is one atom lighter which might make it a little better for testosterone release - but it's not a noticeable difference.

To sum it up - it doesn't matter - test is test as long as it's good test. 

I'm pleased with cyp.


----------



## supperfly1977 (Feb 18, 2011)

i always thought test cyp was more for cutting, and test en was mor for bulk. me i always sweat my ass off on cyp and dont sweat as much on en


----------



## lifthvy (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks.  I've used cyp, just didn't know if anybody had a preference.


----------



## Bradd (Jun 5, 2018)

Test Enanthate


----------



## Johnjohn1977 (Jun 5, 2018)

I know this is a old thread but for some reason I prefer test C. I switch up from time to time I know there almost identical but I swear I can feel test C better. Wake up with raging wood in the middle of the night just seems like I don't get that off of test E. I just feel better on C than E. 

granabolic.is  granabolic@protonmail.com


----------



## aenergy (Jun 5, 2018)

There is a not a big difference between both of tests. Test C is few days longer, but the water retention is a big minus for me. Choose test which you feel better with less sides effects.


----------



## Mcdiesel (Aug 4, 2018)

Todd Lee MD has a YouTube channel and explains why he think test e is better. Supposedly you get more out of it from absorption to free


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudge (Sep 16, 2018)

james-27 said:


> It is said that test c gives you better gains and kicks in faster. This has never been proven tho. Test is test, I like test e but thats just me. Test e also has more free testosterone in it vs test c.



Test Cypionate has a longer ester so it doesn't make sense that it kicks in faster. I prefer Test E because I can mix it up at very high concentrations, pain free. Its a lot like EQ, somewhat molten at room temperature.


----------



## superted (Sep 17, 2018)

cutright said:


> No they are almost identical...flip a coin...you will win either way...good luck bro



Agreed

Once i had 3 HRT bottles of Prescription Test Cyp saved up switched mid cycle when ran out to Test E Axio and sailed on with absolutely no difference

Some say Test E has more PIP - I've never noticed it - Test is Test its all about the source of the gear nothing to do with the ester

Prefer short esters these days - Pin ED keep those blood serum levels constant 

Ted


----------

